# Where do you find out who's using your photos?



## EIngerson (May 14, 2017)

Ive seen threads about people having their photos stolen. How do you guys search to find them?


----------



## tecboy (May 14, 2017)

I don't.  I'm not that paranoid.


----------



## limr (May 14, 2017)

EIngerson said:


> Ive seen threads about people having their photos stolen. How do you guys search to find them?



You can do an image search on Google.


----------



## 480sparky (May 14, 2017)

TinEye.


----------



## Derrel (May 14, 2017)

Yes, TinEye!


----------



## tecboy (May 14, 2017)

It costs $300 per month?! Really?


----------



## 480sparky (May 14, 2017)

tecboy said:


> It costs $300 per month?! Really?



What does?


----------



## tirediron (May 14, 2017)

480sparky said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > It costs $300 per month?! Really?
> ...


TIn Eye, if you want full-time monitoring.  If you want to check images one-by-one, it's free.


----------



## EIngerson (May 14, 2017)

Well, I'm not paranoid, LOL. I'm curious about it. 

Have to give that tin eye a try. Always wondered how people found out about that.


----------



## bluewanders (May 15, 2017)

As mentioned by others, TinEye works.  You can also search for images through the google search engine.  If you are using chrome it's a simple right click on the image and selecting the option "Search google for image" or you can even drag an image straight from your desktop into the search url... if you aren't using chrome its a little more invovled but still possible.  This is called a "reverse image search" by the way.

You can use some simple google fu search operands to target your search better or dis-include some sites as well... but more than likely not necessary. 

There are some services that will do this for you as well... no telling how efficacious they are though.  I've been interested in signing up with Digimarc Guardian for a while because I don't like using watermarks... but loading up their web page just now it looks like they no longer cater to photographers in favor of corporate customers.


----------



## 480sparky (May 15, 2017)

tirediron said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > tecboy said:
> ...



Sorry... my bad.  I didn't see any mention of a budget.


----------



## table1349 (May 15, 2017)

There is also Image Radar.  Like Tiny eye.


----------

